# Würde Dich gerne Werbung und zusammen Leveln



## SickzZ (26. Dezember 2014)

Moinsen,

 

Mein Name ist Jannis, ich bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Hannover.

Ich suche derzeit jemanden der lust und motivationen hat, den ein oder anderen char recht schnell hoch zu spielen 

 

 

*Was ich euch bieten kann:*

~Gold

~25er Gilde mit Zielen

~Viel Erfahrung

~Taschen etc.

~Freunde die uns ziehen können und eventuell mal sich mit anschließen, damit es schneller geht

~Schnelles und angenehmes Levelklima.

 

*Was ich von euch erwarte:*

~ Eine geiwsse Geistige Reife

~ Humor

~ mind. 1 Stunde online sein am Tag und auch mal öfters länger (muss nicht immer sein, aber gewisse aktivität soll vorhanden sein)

~ Motivation

~ Eigendständiges Spielen (also nicht nur, wenn ich online bin ... hatte ich auch schonmal)

 

 

TS3 und Headset sind natürlich auch vorhanden und von euch auch wünschenswert 

Also, wenn diese Fakten zustimmen, meldet euch mal per Privatnachricht, Steam oder Skype 

 

Skype: SickzZGP

Steam: SickzZ


----------

